# EV Racing News (East Coast)



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*2011 East Coast Electric Drag Racing Association (ECEDRA) Events:*


*AMPS Gone Wild! EV Drag Racing Event*
*April , 2011*
*Raceway Park*
*Englishtown, NJ.*
_________________________________

*High Voltage EV Drag Racing Event*
*May 7th, 2011*
*Lebanon Valley Speedway*
*East Nassau, NY*
*______________________________*

*http://www.ecedra.com/2011seasonplans.html*

*Many more Events coming soon! *


----------

